
Doctors Inject HIV Into Dying Girl. The Reason Why Will Amaze You - aritraghosh007
http://loiter.co/v/doctors-take-a-long-shot-and-inject-hiv-into-dying/
======
jdludlow
This linkbait style of headline writing really needs to die.

~~~
xtracto
Yes, the title is terrible and the fact that the "meat" of the information is
inside a video is worse (no abstract or summary in the linked page).

However what's shown in the video is amazing: Doctors do trial test injecting
a form of HIV (modified so that it doesn't cause AIDS) in order to cure
Leukaemia from a child.

------
dylanwh
A never ending source of amusement -- clickbait links to try to make you watch
videos. [http://duckworthy.tumblr.com/post/79723912468/doctors-
inject...](http://duckworthy.tumblr.com/post/79723912468/doctors-inject-hiv-
into-dying-girl-the-reason-why-will)

